
Spotify in Talks to Buy SoundCloud - madhavcp
http://pitchfork.com/news/68615-spotify-in-talks-to-buy-soundcloud-report/
======
gerfficiency
How would they monetize it?

~~~
6stringmerc
Good question. Going to take a couple guesses: Probably lock Soundcloud tracks
into the Spotify platform? Or have a larger pool for advertising clout?

~~~
mdaniel
Isn't some of the draw of SC that the artists know they'll reach an audience?
I am not a Spotify subscriber, but I wouldn't think to go to them or Pandora
for any unsigned artist - I immediately go to SC.

------
simooooo
I just want Spotify to sort out the removal of lyrics

